# Bay TB Mare Show name help!



## johnnyb (Dec 4, 2011)

Mysti Bold


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Pedigree?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Bold Impression.


----------



## xxxxxxxponyhorse1516 (Aug 17, 2013)

Completely off 'Bold', but... Warrior's Stride? Or going back to Bold now... Bold Splash of Colour?


----------

